

Idiot gurus and moronic buzzwords: British tech conferences - hobbes
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/technology/micwright/100008290/idiot-gurus-and-moronic-buzzwords-why-do-british-startups-waste-so-much-time-on-tech-conferences/

======
api
I have seen this first hand on both sides of the pond. It's more ridiculous
than the article suggests.

~~~
hobbes
I find this kind of issue with conferences generally, in many subject areas.

I find that I can get more detailed and expansive information from a book for
a vastly smaller price compared with attending a conference on the subject.

Also, many papers are published after a conference. So, I just save the air
fare and hotel costs and buy the book!

I don't get it. Perhaps the main point of conferences is the coffee breaks,
rather than a keynote address.

